# Deinstallation von AddOns?



## Carsten (20. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn in ISP Config die Addons wieder deinstallieren?
Mit Addons meine ich Roundcube etc, die unter "Tools" zu sehen sind.


Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Carsten,

Du brauchst einfach nur das Verzeichnis mit dem Namen des Addon unter /home/admsipconfig/ispconfig/web/tools/tools/ löschen. Bei manchen addons (z.B. squirrelmail) gibt es zusätzlich noch ein Verzeichnis unter /home/admsipconfig/ispconfig/web/ mit dem namen des addon, das auch gelöscht werden muss.


----------



## Carsten (21. Dez. 2007)

Hallo, vielen Dank, das war´s

Grüße

Carsten


----------

